# carvery in Dubai?



## bex (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi everyone, 
Its been 4 months since moving to Dubai and im missing having a carvery! Its too hot to slave over the oven and cook a roast myself so i need recomendations for a good carvery. One that is good value for money and not too stingey on the trimmings!!

Thanks x


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

bex said:


> Hi everyone,
> Its been 4 months since moving to Dubai and im missing having a carvery! Its too hot to slave over the oven and cook a roast myself so i need recomendations for a good carvery. One that is good value for money and not too stingey on the trimmings!!
> 
> Thanks x


Waxy O'Connors on a friday AED85, full breakfast, roast lunch and 5 beers. Ascot Hotel Bur Dubai, lunch is from around 2pm...


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

bex said:


> Hi everyone,
> Its been 4 months since moving to Dubai and im missing having a carvery! Its too hot to slave over the oven and cook a roast myself so i need recomendations for a good carvery. One that is good value for money and not too stingey on the trimmings!!
> 
> Thanks x


yes can't beat Waxys, also if you have the Entertainer voucher book you get 6X buy one get one free in waxys for any day of the week, also Irish Village is good.

also the Country Club Hotel behind the New Gold Souq on Sheikh Rashid Road. they have the best Cow pie I've ever tried, its like having a big roast, plus a Stew and more all rolled into one and also have a good deal on beer too


.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

bex said:


> Hi everyone,
> Its been 4 months since moving to Dubai and im missing having a carvery! Its too hot to slave over the oven and cook a roast myself so i need recomendations for a good carvery. One that is good value for money and not too stingey on the trimmings!!
> 
> Thanks x



No aircon in your kitchen??

I second the other recommendations.

-


----------



## Taz Mulan (Dec 15, 2008)

mayotom said:


> yes can't beat Waxys, also if you have the Entertainer voucher book you get 6X buy one get one free in waxys for any day of the week, also Irish Village is good.
> 
> also the Country Club Hotel behind the New Gold Souq on Sheikh Rashid Road. they have the best Cow pie I've ever tried, its like having a big roast, plus a Stew and more all rolled into one and also have a good deal on beer too
> 
> ...


You cant beat Waxys?? LOL

You cant even sit down where you get ur grub from


----------

